# Order TX Modchip in Germany.



## Deleted User (May 26, 2018)

Hey! I want to order the new TX Dongle but i live in Germany. From where should i order because all the recommended sellers on the tx site are very untrustworthy. Also tx suggests vartis.net. A scam site. Ordered items are never delivered. That's why I'm a little skeptical


----------



## TheZander (May 26, 2018)

There's got to be a way to make some money from this


----------



## MichiS97 (May 26, 2018)

??? I've ordered from vartis on a number of occasions and always got my stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2018)

Yeah from Vartis.de but there are not selling Flashcards anymore. Vartis.net is a clone from Vartis.de


----------



## tpax (May 26, 2018)

I ordered few things for the 3DS from vartis*.net* over the past two years, and everything arrived as in the description. Took around 14 days for both orders to arrive.


----------



## garyopa (May 26, 2018)

MartinTheBest said:


> Hey! I want to order the new TX Dongle but i live in Germany. From where should i order because all the recommended sellers on the tx site are very untrustworthy. Also tx suggests vartis.net. A scam site. Ordered items are never delivered. That's why I'm a little skeptical



Which ones are 'not trustworthy' ???

If you don't like the Germany selection, then pick nearby ones all based in EU, shipping is about the same, and just as fast, if not even faster, the following all have great customer support:

*3DS-FLASHCARD* --> https://3ds-flashcard.com/home/77-xecuter-sx-pro-with-sx-os.html
*MODCHIPFRANCE* --> https://modchip83.com/en/home/178-purchase-xecuter-sx-pro.html
*SHOP01MEDIA* --> https://www.shop01media.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2199?tracking=55d384d869281
For 3DS-FlashCard, make sure you pick the EU warehouse, as they have ones in china and USA also. -- Also check out logic-sunrise in France, they run a gaming forum site, and also are an solid trustworthy reseller.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 26, 2018)

I ordered from shop01media, it's Norway or something. You won't find a shop based directly in Germany.


----------



## linuxares (May 26, 2018)

shop01media for sure. It delivers from Sweden and Poland.


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 26, 2018)

Ordered mine from infinitydream.com


----------



## Sprengsatz (May 26, 2018)

The problem is, no shop provides paypal for ~refund/security :[


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 26, 2018)

Sprengsatz said:


> The problem is, no shop provides paypal for ~refund/security :[


They don't provide Paypal, because their account would get nuked into oblivion (sale of counterfeit goods/devices that allow copyright circumvention/...) and with it their funds.

Shop01Media has top notch customer service. Ordered a CR4 two years ago which didn't work and had a new one in hand in around 1 week of writing to them about the issue.


----------



## Frexxos (May 26, 2018)

Deleted!


----------



## wurstpistole (May 26, 2018)

Frexxos said:


> this one!
> 
> Best for Germany!
> Ordered a lot. This guy deliveres fast!



Huh.


----------



## garyopa (May 26, 2018)

Sprengsatz said:


> The problem is, no shop provides paypal for ~refund/security :[



3DS-Flashcard will do paypal but you have to ask, and no mentioning the 'product name, or what it is for' in the notes/comments, etc.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 26, 2018)

Bought from Elespiel.com, no clue how reliable they are tho since it's my first order.


----------



## Nudu (May 27, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> Bought from Elespiel.com, no clue how reliable they are tho since it's my first order.


I got my 3ds flashcard from elespiel via PayPal. It took a month but it arrived


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 27, 2018)

Nudu said:


> I got my 3ds flashcard from elespiel via PayPal. It took a month but it arrived


The only thing that bugs me is the language barrier. Their support doesn't seem to be a native speaker so at this point I have no clue when they end up delivering and if they also send the OS prior to the dongle arriving.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 27, 2018)

Nudu said:


> I got my 3ds flashcard from elespiel via PayPal. It took a month but it arrived


A month


----------



## IceTeaX (May 28, 2018)

Sprengsatz said:


> The problem is, no shop provides paypal for ~refund/security :[


That's not true!

I ordered my from https://stargate3ds.com.de it's on the list from TX.
I was able to order it with a normal automatic paypal payment and got a payment confirmation.


> Hello, thank you for ordering our product. Your payment has been confirmed. Thank you! We invite you to join FACEBOOK Group: Switch SX Group.


They ship (like most of the other) from China)
A other User from here got his payment (paypal) back after he cancelled his order.
in the end we have to wait and see what happen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wurstpistole said:


> A month


I don't like this shop after they rises the price for the pro to 52 €.


----------



## BvanBart (May 28, 2018)

Please note that most vendors in Europe are closely monitored by Nintendo and get takedown letters when advertising stuff.
In the Netherlands I have 2 shops that can sell the TX when it is available. However, they will not post it on their website for the fear of a letter...


----------



## pOOB73 (May 28, 2018)

I had very good experiences with Lik Sang.


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 28, 2018)

pOOB73 said:


> I had very good experiences with Lik Sang.


What year is this? 2006? R.I.P. Lik-Sang


----------



## medi01 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ordered yesterday at ***.***** (via email/paypal).
Got told they have it in store and it will be sent today.
Got tracking number today.

Will keep my fingers crossed (and will update on status)


----------



## Frexxos (Jul 9, 2018)

@medi01 
Ordered a SX Pro on thursday last week and it arrived on saturday morning. Everything went perfect. It's definitly one of my favourite sellers in germany.


----------



## medi01 (Jul 11, 2018)

ok, got mine today (DHLs fault, should have been yesterday), so they don't lie about having it in stock (ordered on Sunday).

Dongle seems to work (although once I had to charge it via USB).

The only problematic part, besides that dongle itself looks flimsy, is that *there was no USB cable in the package*.


----------

